

What If There Are Just Too Many People on Earth? - dredmorbius
http://m.fastcompany.com/3046556/these-photos-tackle-an-uncomfortable-question-what-if-there-are-just-too-many-people-on-eart?utm_source=facebook#1

======
WhateverWalrus
Thinly disguised Soylent propaganda

~~~
GeorgeOrr
At least Soylent Green is a renewable resource.

